# growing without weight gain



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Weird one, my last years clothes are becoming really tight for me to wear now, which can only mean ive grown quite a bit since then and starting back.

Although I never weigh myself, I thought i would give it a go for something to do and im adament the scales havent changed by more than a 1lb or so. :confused1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Make sure you weight your self in the morning, after you have emptied your bowels and gone for a p1ss, never weigh your self at different times of the day and make sure you use the same scales.

If your eating enough, training enough and sleeping enough, you'll grow.


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm having the same problem at the minute mate, clothes are getting tighter and I look like I've gained muscle but not a pound of weight.

I think the scales are broken lol


----------



## dazsmith69 (Oct 29, 2009)

join the club!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I trained my 16 year old brother for a while until he knew what to do by himself, his starting weight was 12.5 stone and a year and a half later he weighs 13 stone yet his arms have gone from 12 to 16" and he's added inches everywhere else. He's much leaner now though so I'm guessing that's why you weigh the same due to loosing fat.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Dropping BF and adding muscle..

Recomping


----------



## Damo86 (Aug 7, 2009)

mick_the_brick said:


> Dropping BF and adding muscle..
> 
> Recomping


Exactly right mate, although there's no noticable weight gain on the scales, personaly my overall physique is changing quite rapidly:thumb:


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Same here, I had to send 2 binbags of medium T-Shirts to Oxfam last week, they don't fit me anymore, but I'm only about half a stone heavier than when I started training!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Make sure you weight your self in the morning, after you have emptied your bowels and gone for a p1ss, never weigh your self at different times of the day and make sure you use the same scales.
> 
> *If your eating enough, training enough and sleeping enough, you'll grow*.


Well seems to be working so far although I dont actually count cals, it pretty much goes like this

Breaky

60g oats

4 whole eggs

1 scoop whey

1 scoop natty peanut butter

noon

tuna or sardines

apple and banana

1 scoop natty peanut butter

Or

200g baked potato with 60g melted cheese

1 scoop whey

lunch

200g steak with 3 whole eggs

dinner

200g chicken or steak with potato and mixed veggies with olive oil

pre workout

40g dextrose

Pwo

1 scoop whey

60 oats

1 scoop natty peanut butter

bed

1 scoop whey

2scoop natty peanut butter


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Same here mate.

I'm noticeably bigger than a few months ago, but haven't put on barely any weight aparently..

Might be because my gym keep changing the scales, so they never give me a constant to measure against. :cursing:


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Same here mate.
> 
> I'm noticeably bigger than a few months ago, but haven't put on barely any weight aparently..
> 
> Might be because my gym keep changing the scales, so they never give me a constant to measure against. :cursing:


buy your own you cheap bastaddd :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Perhaps you are shrinking clothes in the wash? lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> Perhaps you are shrinking clothes in the wash? lol


Well done gobsh1te, you didnt have to tell everyone :cursing:

:lol:


----------



## dasine (Mar 11, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Perhaps you are shrinking clothes in the wash? lol


LMAO

----

your diet seems fine.. maybe uve reduced ur bodyfat and become leaner.. that doesnt explain why ur clothes are getting tighter tho, maybe u shud start washing at 30


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

MadeInChina said:


> 多吃黄豆丰胸瘦腰又抗衰老　爱美的女人都不可错过黄豆，黄豆不仅味美，而且具有很高的营养价值，有补钙、瘦身和美容三大功效。黄豆含有丰富的蛋白质，500克的黄豆中含有相当于1500克的鸡蛋、6000克的牛奶、1000克的瘦猪肉的蛋白质。黄豆还含有"植物雌激素"--"异黄酮类"物质，能有效提高体内雌激素的水平，从而保持乳房的青春美感，延缓女性衰老除了丰胸美颜，黄豆还能减肥,2e68丰胸。你可能没有听过一个名词"缩胆囊素"。但是它却是减肥的法宝。这个物质与消化有关，它能控制食欲，让食物在你的胃里停留更长时间。那么如何增加体内缩胆囊素的含量呢?有研究发现吃大豆的人在吃饭以后，体内缩胆囊素的含量上升了一倍。大豆还能让你的血糖维持恒定水平，所以你不会容易感到饥饿。　　下面就来给你推荐几款黄豆做的丰胸菜，教你如何利用食物来让自己更美丽：　　黄豆花生丰胸酥　　材料:花生100克、红枣去籽100克、黄豆100克。　　做法: 　　1.花生及黄豆连皮烘干后，磨成粉，红枣切碎，充分拌匀，加少许水使其成形　　2.将其揉成小球后，再压成小圆饼形状(大小可自行决定)。　　3.烤箱预热10分钟，再以摄氏150度烘烤15分钟。　　功效:丰胸。　　水煮黄豆　　材料：黄豆约半斤，葱丝、姜丝、酱油、红葡萄酒、白糖适量。　　做法：首先将黄豆洗净，泡水12小时，泡涨后，放锅中，煮熟，捞出，炒锅烧热，倒适量油，倒入葱、姜、黄豆，翻炒一会儿，倒入白糖、葡萄酒、酱油，煮开，改小火焖一会儿，再打火收汁，盛出，晾凉就可以了。　　功效:丰胸、美颜。　　黄豆煮猪排骨　　材料：猪排500克，黄豆一把，大枣10枚，通草20克，生姜片、盐等各适量。　　做法：首先将猪排骨头洗净，剁成块，黄豆、大枣、生姜洗净，通草洗净用纱布包好，做成药包。其次，在锅内加水，用中火烧开，放入排骨、黄豆、大枣、生姜和药包，用文火煮2小时，拿掉药包，加盐调味就可以了。　　黄豆煮猪排骨增加皮肤的弹性　　功效：这道菜有益气、养血、通络的功效，适用于气血虚弱导致乳房干瘪的女性，同时还可以增加女性皮肤的弹性。　　黄豆青豆炖鸡翅 　　原料：黄豆、青豆、鸡翅　　调料：盐、味精、料酒、高汤　　功效：黄豆和猪蹄能为女人补充大量的蛋白质，特别是胶原蛋白，有利于胸形发育。　　黄豆青豆炖鸡翅做法： 　　首先，将黄豆、青豆、鸡翅等原料放入砂锅，加入适量高汤，用小火炖熟,最后用盐、味精、料酒调味后，便可食用了。　　温馨提示：黄豆和青豆用清水浸泡时注意不要将外皮除去。鸡翅应该选用翅中和翅尖,Stherb丰胸，而不要选择胶原蛋白含量较低的翅根部位。　　功效：黄豆、青豆和黑豆都是著名的丰胸食品，不仅富含蛋白质、卵磷脂(卵磷脂食品)，还含有;植物雌激素"。


Exactly:lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

dasine said:


> LMAO
> 
> ----
> 
> your diet seems fine.. maybe uve reduced ur bodyfat and become leaner.. that doesnt explain why ur clothes are getting tighter tho, maybe u shud start washing at 30


its ok Ive figured it out, must be the scales, i was 62kg in january, went hospital wednsday and I was showing 76kg, I think i might have gotte a little bit bigger.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats just over 2 stone mate!...pretty good gains


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Thats just over 2 stone mate!...pretty good gains


thanks man, probably lot of thats down to muscle memory though.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

alan87 said:


> buy your own you cheap bastaddd :lol:


Fvck off, I'm a student 

I do want to though :thumbup1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Perhaps you are shrinking clothes in the wash? lol


lol, started reading this thread and was gonna post something similar... but BOOM, Con got there first :laugh:

Is actually a little odd when weight training that bodyweight should stay pretty much the same but size increase... when in equal volume muscle is heavier than fat, so when losing fat and gaining muscle if bodyweight remains the same you should be getting a little smaller not bigger.

Am not at all suggesting those on here who have posted are getting fat not muscular, but it is weird... are any of you guys experiencing this low carbers or doing a lot of cardio?

That would reduce the average weight of muscle by limiting glycogen and water storage - for each 1g of glycogen stored you store 3g of water, and the difference between a muscular guy being fully depleted and having glycogen stores full up can be as much as half a stone with the combined water and glycogen weight.


----------



## criticalbench (Apr 3, 2010)

Are you becoming taller? Sometimes, when you get taller, it pulls on the shirt up top, kind of propping it up, making it tighter. Kinda hard to explain, but very weird for sure!


----------

